# Does Mangu hold overnight?



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

So i been doing a breakfast every morning for 200 ppl the LKB is 5:00 am, would i be able to fully prep mangu the night before so it is ready to fire in the morning ? Just wondering so i did not have to do it first thing at 2 am so i could focus on the rest of the breakfast?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What do you mean by fully prep? Do you mean peeled, cut, in water? If so, yes. Or do you mean fully cooked? If so, yes but the quality will suffer.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

I mean fully cooked and pureed.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If the plantains are fully cooked and pureed can't they be placed in a non metallic container with plastic right on the surface to keep it from oxidizing?


----------

